# scanned pics of your first deer!



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Those of you who have the capibility to scan pictures. Lets see your first deer ever pics! Dig through those old albums, shoe boxes ect. post them up!!

I will have my old man scan one of mine. I think I was 10! lol
this could be pretty cool!

post them here!

PR


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Guess ill jump first.My first deer a big button buck.I think i was 9 or 10.The guns longer than me!


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

haaaa great pic!!! I love the HAT!! I had one JUST LIKE IT. You probably had it for like 3 years and after all the briars and thorns get done with it, its all stretched out and its the size of Texas!! haaa
Mine was huge. Pops would call me "old pumpkin head" .

Hopefully dad will email me mine soon.

PR


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Okay here is my nerdy a**. This was in 1988. Just started out deer hunting. Boy I wish I was that skinny again and had darker hair (or more of)! LOL


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I love it!!! looks like she took one across the top of the head!!! lol

I hear you..i just got married for the second time at age 35 and after being single for 7 years i can already feel the mid section starting to grow again!! haaa

GREAT PIC MY FRIEND!!!

PR


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Dang toxic, Did you put a blinfold and a cig in his mouth before you shot him in the forhead? LOL

Scott


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

She hadn't expired yet and I didn't want it to suffer anymore, so I had to place one in the mellon. I "did" want to have a shoulder mount for my first deer. I guess that extra shot saved me a couple of hundred bucks. 

By the way, my last three deer I did snipe in the mellon. One in Ohio with a 12g and two from WV with a 270. Saves a lot of meat that way!


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Lmao!!!

I Love It!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dang that hat is goofy! 22 yrs. later I still have that hat  First bow kill. Bob


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

One hell if a bicept!!! look at that guy curl that buck 

great picture.

PR


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I was 13 at the time.I ran over two hills nonstop to tell someone.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Very nice first deer!


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Here's mine. Just a few years ago


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

And you will probably never for get it!

thanks for sharing. Great picture. From the looks of your knees you got down and dirty taking car of business 

PR


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

i just re-read that and all I could think of was my ex wife!! lmao!!!
dirty #(*@$ lol
pr.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Pure river said:


> And you will probably never for get it!
> 
> thanks for sharing. Great picture. From the looks of your knees you got down and dirty taking car of business
> 
> PR


I was hunting in a swamp and I shot her with my muzzleloader at 25 feet in the spine. She dropped right there and I didn't even think of dragging her out to dress her because I was so darn excited. That was a cold night too


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Here is a pic of my wife's first one. I know now to never get her upset!!


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah Pure River that hat was so full of briars and thorns if you touched it youd be bleeding from about 10 different places.And boy did that hat get stretched out!Just wish i could make the pic bigger anyone know how?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey bob your wife got a nice buck i am still trying to get my frist buck . she is a great shot too ou can see the hole right at the vitals


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

BobK, your wife has a nice brown coat on (kind of matches the deer). You weren't trying to get rid of her were you? LOL


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Toxic said:


> BobK, your wife has a nice brown coat on (kind of matches the deer). You weren't trying to get rid of her were you? LOL


The thought did cross my mind for a brief moment


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

BobK, could I borrow the coat. LOL


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Tox. I think we are on the same page here.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I have never seen that one before, LMAO!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Heres mine. Was in 9th grade (2001) on our property in hocking co.

8 pt. symmetrical. What class do you think it would be in (120-130?)


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

thanks for being there to tie up my opening mornings and dragging mooselike bucks out of cavernous ravines in southern ohio. i truly cant think of something i despised more than draggin that B**** out of the 100acre wood.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

Last December. First Hunt. First two deer. Man am I spoiled now. Note the warpaint!


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Mushi...great deer!! I would say he would definetly make 125-130. vERY NICE heavy 8pt.

great pics guys. Now if i could get my old man in gear to scan mine for me. Hopefully soon. 

keep them coming!!

PR


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

my first deer

http://www.imagestation.com/5747759/4113448261


my first deer with a bow

http://www.imagestation.com/5747759/4050162537


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

walleye warrior... you sure do get into some nice bucks... are those ohio deer???


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

yeah both of those are ohio deer taken from the same treestand 2 years apart.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Great pics!

pr


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

those are some nice deer man... you are doing something right!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You didn't like dragging him casey? I thought it was fun!!!


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Do you think Pops had enough orange one me!!! Coat, some cheesey plastic orange vest, they FAMOUS HAT, and....and orange ball cap!! haaaa
I love this pic. he also sent me my first squirrel, and first rabbit pics!!
I think i was 10 when I got my first deer. 25 years ago...seems just like yesterday sometimes!


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

This was my first deer  haaaa. 
One of my dads first from west va. WHERE IN THE HELL..did mom find that coat and hat...RUSSIA GOOD WILL??? lmao!!!! I love this pic. I was like 2.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Here is the first deer I got all by myself. I was 16..drove myself to hunting spot, shot him..tracked him..drug him back to the truck..yea..that sucked !! haaa ...and took him home! 
I remember my dad saying..."today you went from a boy to a man" lol. I remember him being kind of choked up about it. Somethig I never saw from my dad. I guess his "little boy" wasnt so little any more. I am sure there was some sense of remorse knowing that I didnt "need" him any more. 
He was really proud!!

PR


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I can sympathize with your father. I was there for my nephew, spouse, stepson, and my friends first deer. And pretty soon next to my son as soon as he gets old enough. It is such a great feeling having everything come together and being there right beside them knowing that they were successful because of your help. My nephew is all grown up now and has become an awesome hunter and fisherman. With work, he and I dont get to go out much any more. We had some great times; I sure do miss those days.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

This is actually my second deer ever, the first one was a doe tht i flinched on and shot right in the head. i hardly remember that one over this brute tho. lol got em in 2002 but am still waiting to have it officially scored.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

break out the plad jackets, big hats...all that hair we all use to have lol!!

lets see those old hunting pics!

PR


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

what was it with those HATS!!! LMAO!!!!
My first pheasant,deer with a pump and my first woodchuck bow kill :) haaa
Man...20 years flyyyyysss by!! 


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/4655first_pump_deer-med.JPG


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I love this thread. There are some really cool pictures! Thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)




----------

